# We have a new pup....



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome! Now we need pictures


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

GReat! We have a Border Collie and he is just a ball of energy.It's almost non stop playing.He keeps us all on the move with his antics and involves everyone with his play time.
Congratulations on getting a Rescue dog,that's one more life saved!:appl: :appl: 
Shane


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Congrats on your new puppy, sounds like he's working out great.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

What a wonderful thing you did in adopting that puppy. 

So, do you have any background info on the pup? How did he come to be in the shelter? How old is Jay Jay?


----------



## karl & julie (Nov 3, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> What a wonderful thing you did in adopting that puppy.
> 
> So, do you have any background info on the pup? How did he come to be in the shelter? How old is Jay Jay?


Well, the staff at the rescue home said that a woman brought them in (our pup and one other from the same litter) saying that they'd been abandoned in her garden. YET - she was able to give exact information on their age etc. I don't think they've been abandoned at all, she just didn't want them.

Jay Jay (our Guide Dog boarder) is 20 months old by the way.

If you're wondering about the name 'Corbet' ...........we had to wait an hour for the staff to get the pup ready for us to take and while doing so we took a drive into the English countryside to find a pub for some lunch.

The first pub we came to was 'The Corbet Arms'.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We have experience the very same thing, when visiting our vet.
There was this guy who brought 8 pups in the cardboard box, saying that he found them abandoned in the ravine. 
Well, maybe it was just the way he answered the questions they asked him, but trust me, it looked like he just wanted to get rid of them.
But still, even if he wasn't saying truth, at least he brought them somewhere where they could take care of them. Don't you think?

Corbet is very cute...and he really looks like he is wearing socks. 
Awesome pics. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## My2goldens (May 25, 2005)

Congrat's on the new Pup. :dblthumb2 Corbet is a very handsome fellow with a nice strong name  I'm sure he and Jay Jay will have hours of fun playing together :hyper: Kudo's to you for opening your home and heart to him:bigangel: 
Annie & Lucy's Mom


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

HE IS SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does he have puppy breath? I LOVE puppy breath!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations! He is sure a pretty dog. My good friend has a border collie, and boy, does she keep her running! I have never seen such high-energy, intelligent dog. How great that you chose to rescue, too. Best of luck with the new addition!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Mojosmum, I know what you mean!! Every time I hear about someone getting a new puppy, I remember those first few weeks. Woody would get right up on my chest and fall asleep with his face buried in my neck, breathing all over me. So sweet! Makes me want another puppy...almost


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

:lol: MegB - It's like babies. They have their own smell as well and it's SOOOO sweet!. After holding one of them for a bit I think "Thank God I'm too old now" :lol: I only have to deal with wanting puppies.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

he is beautiful. Doesn't it feel good to adopt a dog? We adopted honey, our golden mix, from the humane society and she seems to know we saved her. She can't give us enough love. We really aren't sure what the other mix is, but she has huge eyes and long thin legs like a sight hound. Greyhound and whippet and even saluki has been suggest. On the other hand is as as agile and fast as a gazelle and can leap a 3 foot fence flat footed with such grace. Border collie has beeen suggest becuase of that. She does have white paws 9which is hard to tell as she is so light) and a white streak from the top ot her head to the tip of her slender nose. But we don't care what she is, she is our baby and we love her to pieces.


----------



## karl & julie (Nov 3, 2005)

We took Corbet to our Vet tonight, just to register him and get him checked over. All is well with him  Our Vet thinks he is maybe crossed with a Bernese Mountain Dog :uhoh: and thinks he may grow quite large....lol..... What a surprise package


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I LOVE Bernese Mountain Dogs. One of the people on another site has a new bernese puppy and we're all watching her grow into a beautiful young girl.


----------



## karl & julie (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres another pic of Corbet, what do you think?


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

LOOK AT THE FEET ON THIS FELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He certainly seems to have the Bernese markings. He is just the SWEETEST of boys!

You've certainly made me envious!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is just so doggone cute and he does have the Bernese markings. Look at it this way--the bigger he is, the more of him there is to cuddle with and love on!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

You said it 3G's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All the more to love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smooch:


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I think he is adorable! Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

WOW,he's great! He's going to be BIG.I'd bet,105 pounds by the time he's 3 years old.What a wonderful face on him.I look forward to watching him grow.
Shane


----------



## karl & julie (Nov 3, 2005)

Corby is now almost 5 months old and a little star he is too. He misses Jay Jay (who left us a month ago), but is enjoying all the extra attention  Our new Guide Dog boarder will be with us in the middle of Feb., which we are so looking forward too. I'm sure Corby will love it just as much having someone to play with again!
The attached pic is one that was taken not long after he joined us, but i love it!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

He looks like he has Bernese Mt dog in him, I agree. Should be an excellent mix between that and border collie. Best of luck!!! He's gorgeous!


----------

